# How to clean a squirrel



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This guy should have his own show!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Now that was just plain funny.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

i want to meet this guy he seems like a box of fun


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The way his breathing sounded, I thought he was gonna have a heart attack, bending over to skin that thing.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

It's Jerry Garcia's backwoods brother!
Save that hide to make some shoestrings.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That was pretty cool - Thanks!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

that's how dad taught me. without the showmanship.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd tune in every week to watch this guy!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Love the outfit and his twaing!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

justin wilson lives


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to practice the proper "butt hole" placement of the tool (so I dont waste any meat) with the Mrs. but I think she will frown upon that. Seeing how easy that was wants me to ketchup a bunch next October.


----------

